# Build of kdenetwork4 fails if libv4l is installed



## hermes (Feb 11, 2010)

Just a quick note: As the v4l webcam drivers recently got ported to FreeBSD (yay!), I was actually hoping to be able to use my webcam with Kopete. Now, the configure script of kdenetwork4 does indeed find libv4l; however, build will fail as v4l_XXX() (v4l2_open() etc.) is still undeclared.


----------

